# What's the latest VERSION NUMBER for driver app on iphone??



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what the version number of the new software release on iPhone is? I have ver. 3.175.10012 from about 3 months ago. 

Also, what's the latest version number on Android?

Every driver I see that has an Android phone has the new release in Orange County, CA. I've been trying to get the new version but only get scripted answers of how to download from the app store or how to restart the software. Nobody at support has bothered to read and understand my request. Maybe it's time to start calling them the "helpless desk." 

Anyways, I'm beginning to think that they rolled out the Android version but not the iphone version in this area. I'm looking for some evidence to support my theory.


----------



## Ubervolk (Sep 8, 2016)

On my Android-based phone the Uber Driver app version number that shows is 4.177.10010 after a Wednesday August 29, 2018 download. That app for me has no Pickup bar, a frozen start delivery bar, the need to call UberEats help for customer address and phone, the need to shut down the app and have UberEats manually apply the fare, and the need to waste nearly an hour in phone calls and holds. I only did one delivery Wednesday due to the time suck of the hassle of dealing with it.

Thursday afternoon August 30, 2018 through the Google Play store on my phone I uninstalled the prior night's Uber Driver app (version 4.177.10010), downloaded the Uber Driver app again, and installed it. The newly installed app is now version 4.178.10005. 

On the strength of the change in version number I again went out on the road Thursday evening August 30, went online, and accepted an order. To no avail -- same problem as the evening before: no Pickup bar, a frozen start delivery bar, the need to call UberEats help for customer address and phone, the need to shut down the app and have UberEats manually apply the fare, and the need to waste nearly an hour in phone calls and holds. I only did that one delivery Thursday evening for a manually applied fare of $3.07!!

I am in the Cleveland, Ohio area. In some of my calls to UberEats help the CSR apples the word "BETA" to the app. I guess as drivers we are the Beta testers of the app.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Sounds like I might be better off on the 3 month old version for iphone 3.175.10012. 

Also, I finally found someone with some knowledge (the name is withheld to protect the innocent and intelligent resource!  ). Apparently, the latest version of the software has NOT been approved by Apple for posting to the app store.

Now, if the support line had simply told me that at the start of 2 weeks of phone calls, messages and personal visits to the Greenlight Hub, instead of sending me scripts on how to update or force restart software, it would have been reasonably answered on the first call. Why don't they know that the android version was released but the iOS version is on hold??????

Oh, yeah. I got into a long exchange on this topic with support. They kept sending me those scripts. I finally asked them for the version number of the most recent app. They haven't responded since, even after I asked if they were going to answer. 

I need some chocolate!


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

iOS version could be on hold simply because of the new iOS 12 coming out towards the end of Sept.

Let's not forget the new iPhones as well.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

The iOS version came out today, I refuse to update it until I absolutely have to, I like the old app


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

iOS version came out last night at 11pm Pacific time. I had my iPhone set to manual updates so it wouldn't download. Uber cant force your phone to update to the app unless its going to be unsupported or its a emergency security app update where they need to force a update to keep security. Apple knows this isn't a security update and thats its a new app update so that won't work with Uber so make sure to keep updates on manual so you dont get the new app when you dont want to.


----------



## Ubervolk (Sep 8, 2016)

Probably a good idea to hold off on updating if it's possible with iOS version based on my experience with the Android version. Two weeks in with hours on the phone to UberEats help and a trip to the GreenLight hub and the Android version's workings are a mystery to me and the Uber people on the phone and at the hub. I don't know if Android users had the option of having their devices set to manual update. All I know is the update appeared on my phone August 24, 2018, with no advance request for my permission to accept it and Uberring has been nearly impossible since.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The latest Android version is 3.178.10005 (I literally just updated moments ago). However, if the new app has been activated on your account then the version number will immediately change to 4.178.10005.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Z129 said:


> The latest Android version is 3.178.10005 (I literally just updated moments ago). However, if the new app has been activated on your account then the version number will immediately change to 4.178.10005.


Thanks


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

iPhone app version 4.100.10012 as of Sept. 6th 2018


----------

